# Stainless Steel Table for stand



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

In looking for a simple and clean looking stand I came across these stainless steel tables, http://www.webstaurantstore.com/sta...table-24-x-48-with-undershelf/600TS2448S.html

Has anyone used one before?

I'm thinking about 40-60 gallon tank. When comparing to regular metal stands you can buy these do look like they would be stronger.

Thanks for any help.

Tom


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The problem I see is that the weight of the tank will be distributed over the weakest part of the table, being the edges which are outboard of the legs.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

they look nicer than they are.. those are industry tables. used in kitchens and stuff.


I'm looking for my 10 gal, and even it is hard to find a nice piece of furniture/stand for it.


Those stainless tables are quite rigid, but I'm not sure about the bracing under the table.. it might bend and warp with the weight of a fully loaded 40gal tank.


----------



## Ella (Mar 17, 2010)

Speaking from experience, the steel is too thin and it bows under just a little weight. Those tables really are just designed to be a work surface. 

I understand the look you're going for though... you're probably better off getting a regular cabinet or even a cheaper ikea table and getting it capped with steel like they do for countertops.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Just get a proper aquarium stand. And if you need a place to dump your waste water, just use...

New Jersey!


----------



## teek (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys.

What about something like this?

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/dunnage-rack-aluminum-60-x-20-x-12/109DUN122060.html

The 12" height is not an issue as my plan now is to build the aquarium in with my entertainment unit and that is only 15" high.

If a put a sheet of styrofoam under the tank, it should distribute the load evenly.


----------

